
My workplace has eliminated e-mail and is asking clients to fax instead - jpatokal
https://www.reddit.com/r/japan/comments/6eng45/my_workplace_has_eliminated_email_and_is_asking/
======
ColinWright
Seen elsewhere:

* Them: You'll have to send a fax

* Us: We can't send a fax from where we are.

* Them: Where are you?

* Us: The twenty-first century.

